# Trinidad Fundadores Question



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I had asked in another thread this question but didn't get an answer so I figured I would try it here.....

I have some Trinidad Fundadores that are in individual coffins. I picked these coffins up loose so they didn't have a dress box with them. Does anyone know the story behind these and why they are in coffins instead of the normal large box full of layered singles?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are two photos of them in....


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting. Never seen these before like that.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Interesting. Never seen these before like that.


:tpd: And I mean that.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Did you get them at an LCdH?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Interesting!!:ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Did you get them at an LCdH?


I picked them up from my local shop in Switzerland. They were on the shelf along with some other loose boxes of Cuaba Diademas, Montecristo "A's",........ I thought maybe they were some special release or maybe they came from one of the humidors???????


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, those are awesome. Where in CH do you live? 

Fundadores are one of top 5 cigars!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Does anyone know the story behind these and why they are in coffins instead of the normal large box full of layered singles?


As near as I can tell the Fundadores have only been officially sold in:
boxes of 5,12,24 and 50 (discontinued).

This certainly does not preclude a vendor making special packaging.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow, those are beautiful! You can tell, even from the somewhat blurry pictures that those are unequivocally real. The wrappers are flawless and there's something I love about the Trinidad band, not sure what it is though. Did they cost you more than a normal Fundy single?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i have never seen that, but it is damn cool looking!

the closest thing i have seen to that was the trini sampler pack that came with that trini cutter...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pistol said:


> Wow, those are beautiful! You can tell, even from the somewhat blurry pictures that those are unequivocally real. The wrappers are flawless and there's something I love about the Trinidad band, not sure what it is though. Did they cost you more than a normal Fundy single?


With all due respect, I don't think you can tell that at all from blurry/soft, low pixel photos....

For the record, I've never seen these before either.... They're cool, though. :tu


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> With all due respect, I don't think you can tell that at all from blurry/soft, low pixel photos....
> 
> For the record, I've never seen these before either.... They're cool, though. :tu


The wrappers look to be flawless, the pigtail caps look fine, and the band (which isn't easy to replicate) looks correct as well. I know it's not a macro shot, but what makes it look fake to you?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pistol said:


> The wrappers look to be flawless, the pigtail caps look fine, and the band (which isn't easy to replicate) looks correct as well. I know it's not a macro shot, but what makes it look fake to you?


Nothing -- I wasn't trying to infer that. I just don't think there's enough detail in a small, blurry photo to say, "those are unequivocally real." That's all.

Like I also said, I think they're cool -- very nice packaging that would be perfect for gifting.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Nothing -- I wasn't trying to infer that. I just don't think there's enough detail in a small, blurry photo to say, "those are unequivocally real." That's all.
> 
> Like I also said, I think they're cool -- very nice packaging that would be perfect for gifting.


Gotcha, I'd agree that the first picture is tough to see, but the second one is pretty good. Either way, like you said, cool coffins!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> As near as I can tell the Fundadores have only been officially sold in:
> boxes of 5,12,24 and 50 (discontinued).
> 
> This certainly does not preclude a vendor making special packaging.


My guess is that this is a variation of "5". Recently bought a "5" of Monte A's and it was a dressbox containing 5 Coffin boxes. Make cool gifts. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

subd


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> My guess is that this is a variation of "5". Recently bought a "5" of Monte A's and it was a dressbox containing 5 Coffin boxes. Make cool gifts. :tu


That is cool, and it gives the vendors a new look when they break those boxes up and sell them as singles. I'd bet that's it!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe these are ones gifted to diplomats etc. Isn't the Fundy the choice CC to give by the Cuban government to other visitors?

Check out this linky...

http://books.google.com/books?id=_f...ZAZfUcQ&sig=zQb7x5sxDVY6jr9t0L0HSUulo5Y&hl=en


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Maybe these are ones gifted to diplomats etc. Isn't the Fundy the choice CC to give by the Cuban government to other visitors?
> 
> Check out this linky...
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=_f...ZAZfUcQ&sig=zQb7x5sxDVY6jr9t0L0HSUulo5Y&hl=en


It used to be -- now my understanding is that this band is generally used, now that Trinidad's are regular production cigars.

This format reminds me of that 5 cigar set + cutter that was sold in either England or Germany (I can't recall) a few years ago. From what I remember, that as actually not packaging from Habanos SA, but rather was "assembled" by the cigar shop in question.

I'm fuzzy on the details, though -- anyone recall more accurately? Sad thing is, I used to own one of these, and I still can't remember the details.  I will have to get in touch with the person I gave it to, I'm sure he'll remember.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help. Im going to take some new pictures now that are more clear and post them as well so you all can see a better view of them.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some better pics that I just took that should be a bit clearer....


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Also, what's your take on these?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

hk3 said:


> Also, what's your take on these?


Cohiba X Anniversario humidor from 2002. 10th Anniversary of Cohiba linea 1492 (Siglo) line containing 90 cigars (Siglo I, II, III, IV, V and VI). It's a 6-drawer yellow humidor that you've probably seen pictures of.










I haven't seen the LCDH band on them, but perhaps others have. They are just normal blended Cohiba Siglo * cigars, though in theory some have claimed that they used better quality tobacco for this humidor.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

moki said:


> Cohiba X Anniversario humidor from 2002. 10th Anniversary of Cohiba linea 1492 (Siglo) line containing 90 cigars (Siglo I, II, III, IV, V and VI). It's a 6-drawer yellow humidor that you've probably seen pictures of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Now I just gotta figure out what's the deal with these Trinidads.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

hk3 said:


> Thanks for the info. Now I just gotta figure out what's the deal with these Trinidads.


Did you try asking the shop owner? Seems like perhaps it could be something specially commissioned by them, some type of regional packaging, or it could also be new packaging that most people have not seen yet?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

moki said:


> Did you try asking the shop owner? Seems like perhaps it could be something specially commissioned by them, some type of regional packaging, or it could also be new packaging that most people have not seen yet?


I guess I could ask him to see what he says. I picked these up about a year ago so I dont think that they are new.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

hk3 said:


> I guess I could ask him to see what he says. I picked these up about a year ago so I dont think that they are new.


If they are over a year old, and no one else has seen this form of packaging, I'd expect that they must indeed be something either Swiss market regional, or commissioned by that shop. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Can I ask which B&M you go these from, I seem to recall seeing them before around the shops of Zurich but do not recall where, it may well have been from DC in Redbox and will check there tomorrow as it is just down the road from the office.

The Intertabak label looks correct though for a recent Swiss import (from looking at old boxes Intertabak seemed to change their label towards the end of 2006) and the 6042 article number looks good for a Trinidad as I know the Robusto Extra is 6045.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

can you take a close up picture of the bands from the side? There is a specific pattern to the T's to look for. As for the coffin i think its just for a dress up. marketing.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Zenistar said:


> Can I ask which B&M you go these from, I seem to recall seeing them before around the shops of Zurich but do not recall where, it may well have been from DC in Redbox and will check there tomorrow as it is just down the road from the office.
> 
> The Intertabak label looks correct though for a recent Swiss import (from looking at old boxes Intertabak seemed to change their label towards the end of 2006) and the 6042 article number looks good for a Trinidad as I know the Robusto Extra is 6045.


*Way further south down closer to the Italian border near Stabio.*


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I will ask around in the Zurich B&Ms.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Those are the prettiest coffins I've ever seen , with the hinged lid and clasp . Yeah , I'm jealous ! Enjoy them . :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> My guess is that this is a variation of "5". Recently bought a "5" of Monte A's and it was a dressbox containing 5 Coffin boxes. Make cool gifts. :tu


I like to give those out as gifts too. I ask for the coffin back if it's a friend so I can reload them from my cab of A's.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I picked up one of those Monte "A's" fivers as well with the old bands on them. Nice looking smoke....... need lots of time.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Coffin Monte A's have good availability over here but are a tad expensive at around $48 each, $8 for a coffin or a tube for that matter (just looking at one vendor) is a little steep.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

This is the custom box that I was referring to:



It was custom made for a vendor in Germany, had all 6 sizes of Cohiba Siglo series in it. Interestingly, what they did is commission the boxes to be made, and then filled it up themselves with each size of Cohiba.

From what I recall, there were both old-style and new-style Cohiba bands in these sets, because they were filling it with their stock.

Could be that something custom like this was done for your box.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Where are the Trini pics?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just my :2, but I'd never send anyone a smoke that of which I _ever _questioned the authenticity.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't knock it just cuz you cant get it! :tu:ss


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Don't knock it just cuz you cant get it! :tu:ss


EDIT:


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> My guess is that this is a variation of "5". Recently bought a "5" of Monte A's and it was a dressbox containing 5 Coffin boxes. Make cool gifts. :tu


And as luck would have it, I have a birthday coming up......
I swear I am going to ride this pony til you sell me one of those bxes of 24 you have


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> EDIT:


:r:r:r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I have seen and owned both the Trinidad & MC coffins. These were released quite a few years ago (Pre-2004), and the Trinidad Fundadores coffin when released had the original old style solid gold Trinidad band on it. Personally I have never seen a coffined Trini with their new style band (Not to say they are not authentic, but I just have never seen or heard of one)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I cannot find a pic of the Trini coffin, but this is what the MC "A" coffin looks like:


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

poker said:


> I have seen and owned both the Trinidad & MC coffins. These were released quite a few years ago, and the Trinidad Fundadores coffin when released had the original old style solid gold Trinidad band on it. Personally I have never seen a coffined Trini with their new style band (Not to say they are not authentic, but I just have never seen or heard of one)


Things that make you go "hmmmmm?"


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The Cuaba Diademas is also available in a coffin. The only Trinidads in any special presentation box with the newer current style bands I have ever seen is the 5 pack presentation with Trini cutter (Both attachments are authentic releases).


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just ran down to my humi and took some better photo's for those who aren't familiar with sticks that come in coffins. Sorry my pics are so big... I gotta work on that. Also Hoyo de Monterrey came out with a coffined stick called the "Particulares". I dont have them yet but I am still working on it.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

poker said:


> I cannot find a pic of the Trini coffin, but this is what the MC "A" coffin looks like:


 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=19595&d=1215436057


poker said:


> The Cuaba Diademas is also available in a coffin. The only Trinidads in any special presentation box with the newer current style bands I have ever seen is the 5 pack presentation with Trini cutter (Both attachments are authentic releases).


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=19599&d=1215436786



hk3 said:


> I just ran down to my humi and took some better photo's for those who aren't familiar with sticks that come in coffins. Sorry my pics are so big... I gotta work on that. Also Hoyo de Monterrey came out with a coffined stick called the "Particulares". I dont have them yet but I am still working on it.


I want to add a pic of the new Partagas Culebras coffin..

One can't help but notice.......(okay, maybe ONE can't notice, but I can)

Is that the one thing we are seeing here in common is that all of the cigars in coffins seem to be in a slide top coffin. Nary a hinged and clasped coffin to be seen anywhere. Other than the cigar we're talking about of course.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

good call there. Can anyone else comment on a hinged coffin. I have some much to learn......


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

If memory serves me right the trini coffin was indeed hinged and all others were SLB style


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good point. Trinidad is an usual company though. The Funadores come in Cabs of 24 and 50..... why not 25 and 50?

And the new EL Ingenios in 12's that are clasped and hinge style boxes.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just sent an email to the owner of the store that I bought them from. Tomorrow when he responds I will pass on the good word to everyone on what the story is behind these coffins.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Good point. Trinidad is an usual company though.


The production of all the cigars out of Cuba are done under the auspices of the Cuban government. The "brands" are in name only and harken back to before the revolution.


----------

